# Syringe feeding?



## catpud (Nov 9, 2013)

I have a very old hamster (3 and a half years) and I thought I was loosing him a couple of times over the last few months but with some soft food and TLC he has managed to bounce back both times. The vet says that it is old age rather than any particular illness. 

He has deteriorated again though, he ate nothing yesterday and drank nothing, despite me providing his favourite porridge treat. I was thinking that perhaps he has let himself get too weak and so is struggling even more. 

I have syringe fed him some very watery porridge - he took it well and tried biting the syringe when it came out slower than he liked, he is swallowing it and he doesn't look like he is giving up, so there is still that spark there.

How often and how much would say to syringe feed him for the next day or two? I am using a 1ml syringe so I was thinking a syringe full an hour does that seem right? Or would you say that will cause way too much stress and to leave him be until I see him pop his head out of the nest?


----------



## dave123791 (Oct 21, 2013)

catpud said:


> I have a very old hamster (3 and a half years) and I thought I was loosing him a couple of times over the last few months but with some soft food and TLC he has managed to bounce back both times. The vet says that it is old age rather than any particular illness.
> 
> He has deteriorated again though, he ate nothing yesterday and drank nothing, despite me providing his favourite porridge treat. I was thinking that perhaps he has let himself get too weak and so is struggling even more.
> 
> ...


I would say a syringe full every 2-3hrs. I am impressed with the way you care for your hamster, many people just stop caring for their hamster when it gets old and doesn't want to play anymore. I wish every hamster owner was like you. The oldest my hamster has lived was 3 years and 8 months. He was a great little guy.


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

i would say every 2 hours or so, and give as much as he will take, if he wants more then 1 syringe full let him have more. i would also look at different foods to feed him, sadly porriadge on its own isnt nutritious enough for long term feeding

when i have had to syringe feed ill/elderly/disabled hamsters i have used a mixture of baby food, oxbow critical care carnivore & oxbow critical care herbivore.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

When I had to syringe feed my hamsters I gave them a special wet food given to me by the vet, it was in a sachet, a green powder and I had to just add boiled water to it til it was the consistency of porridge and leave it to go cold, my hamsters loved that and it gave them the nutrient they needed, I also gave them baby food.


----------



## catpud (Nov 9, 2013)

I have some Critical Care herbivore in case of emergencies with the rabbits so I have just given him a little bit of that, thank you for that suggestion. 

I will pop into the vets tomorrow and ask about the powder that you mentioned Animallover26, and to see if they have the Carnivore Critical Care in, he could do with it as soon as possible I think so if they have some there it will save delivery time. 

Also have just got in a pot of Grandpa's Sunday Lunch baby food for variety / more nutrients. 

He may be tiny but he is really special to me, hopefully he will bounce back from this again, but if not then I know I have tried my best.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

catpud said:


> I have some Critical Care herbivore in case of emergencies with the rabbits so I have just given him a little bit of that, thank you for that suggestion.
> 
> I will pop into the vets tomorrow and ask about the powder that you mentioned Animallover26, and to see if they have the Carnivore Critical Care in, he could do with it as soon as possible I think so if they have some there it will save delivery time.
> 
> ...


I've been trying to remember the name of the stuff, but I can not so I apologize for that, I hope my description is good enough that the vet will know what it is!

All my hamsters have been really special to me too, it doesn't matter how big or how tiny they are, they still manage to get into our hearts the same way. I will keep my fingers crossed that he bounces back for you.


----------



## catpud (Nov 9, 2013)

A bit of an update. 

He was doing well taking the syringe feeds, we had both critical care formulas, and baby food and I was alternating between each one on different feeds. 

Today though he has refused to swallow any of them, I tried mashed fruit, fruit juice and water with honey after he refused the ones we had been using, still no feeding. 

Before when I was holding the syringe in front of him he would lick at it eagerly and seemed to appreciate the food, today though he hasn't moved anything except his head, his eyes are closed, and he keeps trying to bury his head to avoid the syringe. He is lying flat out rather than curled up and his breathing seems laboured. He hasn't stood up for two days. 

I tried putting some directly into his mouth but he just pushes it back out with his tongue and avoids again. I think that forcing him to take it is too stressful for him, he obviously does not feel like it at the moment. 

I think I will keep trying this afternoon and evening to see if he decides he wants some but I am not going to try and force it again. I will keep him warm with a shallow dish of critical care right in front of him, but it's not looking good - he hasn't been able to eat by syringe today not to mention alone. 

If there is no improvement but he is still here then I might have to make a decision tomorrow. It was fine while he still wanted to eat and that spark was still there, but at the moment I think he is giving up and if he won't take food or water then he will be uncomfortable, and I don't want him to be uncomfortable. 

I am pulling out all the stops today, his cage is right next to me, and I keep talking to him. He moves his head a little when I speak but that's it. I will get him out for just cuddles, no forcing food, but the syringe will be there full of food if he wants it. I think our time together might be coming to an end. I want him to pass peacefully if he decides that it is time to go, but I might need to help him along, and I am hoping I will figure out the best thing to do for him.


----------



## polishrose (Oct 26, 2011)

Oh catpud I feel for you...it's so hard when they look like they're giving up.I think if he is still refusing food by tomorrow then it's his time to go.{{{hugs}}} I just lost a ratty so I know how it feels.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Oh no, I am so sorry. This sounds like what happened with one of my hamsters, she was happy to be syringed fed then one day refused point blank 

Remember you did everything you could.

My thoughts are with you.


----------



## catpud (Nov 9, 2013)

Thank you for the support that you have all given while Honey was so ill.

Unfortunately he passed away quietly thirty minutes ago. I was holding him on a towel on my knee and talking to him about how special he was and that if he had to leave me he could when it happened. 

I'm sad that he had to go, but it was peaceful and he didn't suffer, and I was there with him.  He just fell to sleep and wouldn't wake up.

I will miss him so much, he was such a funny little guy, and I love him lots.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

catpud said:


> Thank you for the support that you have all given while Honey was so ill.
> 
> Unfortunately he passed away quietly thirty minutes ago. I was holding him on a towel on my knee and talking to him about how special he was and that if he had to leave me he could when it happened.
> 
> ...


:crying: Rest In Peace Honey.


----------



## Gracethompson1235 (May 12, 2017)

catpud said:


> I have some Critical Care herbivore in case of emergencies with the rabbits so I have just given him a little bit of that, thank you for that suggestion.
> 
> I will pop into the vets tomorrow and ask about the powder that you mentioned Animallover26, and to see if they have the Carnivore Critical Care in, he could do with it as soon as possible I think so if they have some there it will save delivery time.
> 
> ...


Help somone help i dont know how to use hamster very sick


----------



## Gracethompson1235 (May 12, 2017)

My hamster wont drink i gave her a syringe with water she very sick has wet tail bit im scared i gave it to fast will she get pneumonia please help


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Gracethompson1235 said:


> My hamster wont drink i gave her a syringe with water she very sick has wet tail bit im scared i gave it to fast will she get pneumonia please help


You neede to take your hamster to the vets , we can't tell you what's wrong with her I'm afraid.


----------



## Gracethompson1235 (May 12, 2017)

I did she has wet tail. Wont drink minimal eating i found two normal size normal shape droppings they were soft and fresh so that is good. But im worried about her water intake and food intake what can i do besides give her cucumber is the only thing she goes for maybe nibbles on food then leaves it is there anything i can crush up or mixx together or syringe feed to get her streghth up ? Does anyone know how much water is too much i only squirted a small amound and waited for her to swallow.


----------



## Gracethompson1235 (May 12, 2017)

And she is very lethargic


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

What did the vet suggest ? Did he give you any medicine or supplements ?


----------



## Gracethompson1235 (May 12, 2017)

I got a syringes filled with antibiotics they said shes fighting off an infection so i must administer this medicine into her cheek pouches every 12 hours and i have im very regular with it. She was doing good when we got home from the vet an hour or two later wednesday night. But she seemed almost ... Disoriented from all the medicine she started sqeaking in her cage very loudly she was walking around just sqeaking so i took her out and held her close to mee she stoped.. I dont know what else to do i love her so much.


----------



## Gracethompson1235 (May 12, 2017)

I was given diluted Baytril


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

I would suggest you take her back to the vet if she's no better.


----------



## Gracethompson1235 (May 12, 2017)

Well yeah but i wouldnt be on here if i could do that


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

well, sorry, but why can't you ? We're not vets so can't diagnose or treat animals over the internet , only advise. I will tag someone who is more expert in hamster care 
@simplysardonic


----------



## Gracethompson1235 (May 12, 2017)

Cant believe you just said that theres a good reason vets are not cheap i have already streatched my money as far as it could go.


----------



## Gracethompson1235 (May 12, 2017)

I sought out this site to help my pet since that seems to be what others are doing is it not ? Shes dieing its not hard to try and help instead of commenting nothing about my pet.


----------



## Gracethompson1235 (May 12, 2017)

Ive told you everything i could everything right down to her droppings im asking for suggestions not a diagnosis i know no one can properly do that.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Gracethompson1235 said:


> I did she has wet tail. Wont drink minimal eating i found two normal size normal shape droppings they were soft and fresh so that is good. But im worried about her water intake and food intake what can i do besides give her cucumber is the only thing she goes for maybe nibbles on food then leaves it is there anything i can crush up or mixx together or syringe feed to get her streghth up ? Does anyone know how much water is too much i only squirted a small amound and waited for her to swallow.


You can get a wet food for hamsters, when my hamster was sick I was given sachets which contained a green coloured powder in it, I had to boil water then pour it on the powder, mixing until it resembled porridge, could make it as paste - y as I wanted, leave it to go cold. Then offer to the hamster, if the hamster will lick it up, great, otherwise syringe feed.
You can also give fruits that you can mash up.
Baby food - read the ingredients make sure there is nothing poisonous to hamsters in it (i.e. onion)


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

I don't have hamsters but have had plenty of sick rats over the years.

If she isn't eating or drinking on her own then you will need to continue the syringe feeding (slowly, drop by drop, into the side of her mouth & ensure you don't tip her upright or onto her back as it will potentially make her aspirate the liquid) every couple of hours.

She will be getting at least some moisture from the liquefied food you are syringing into her.

Make sure she's kept warm enough & that she completely finishes the course of antibiotics, even when she's starting to get better.


----------



## Gracethompson1235 (May 12, 2017)

Thankyou


----------

